# Aftermarket power sunroof installation for either Versa sedan or Note...2017 vintage!



## aladdinsane124 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all...I need to know if it's possible to have a power sunroof installed into/onto the SL sedan or Note. Why do I ask? I was told by a Toyota salesperson that installing such an item to the Yaris SE, which was the model I was originally considering for purchase, is impossible due to the fact, according to her, that the roof frame would warp...weakening the overall structure of the vehicle. Upon receiving that info I turned off to the Yaris, unfortunately. They lost a potential customer. Now I check out the Versa cousins, so to speak, to find out if any of you have had a sunroof installed, and if you think a Nissan dealer's service department would do it, at extra cost of course. Please inform. I sure would appreciate it. Thanks...Peace! ♐ AladdinSane <~★


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the same argument would probably apply. That and the cost factor, which I would guess would be a minimum 2000+ would rule it out for me.


----------

